# General Site Information > Q & A >  Thanks

## Kirsty

Hey, Just wanted to say thanks for changing my name and also for having this good website. Cheers Timo and Garry R for your help and i hope to be able to help people on here. 

(I didnt know if this was the best place to post as i couldnt see a section for saying thanks for the help you have given).  :seahorse:

----------


## Gary R

> Hey, Just wanted to say thanks for changing my name and also for having this good website. Cheers Timo and Garry R for your help and i hope to be able to help people on here. 
> 
> (I didnt know if this was the best place to post as i couldnt see a section for saying thanks for the help you have given).


Good idea Kirsty i will add a thankyou today  :Wink: 

And yes its a good site just need a few more members on here, but it beats being on WOD all day and night  :lol:

----------

